# Stinky puppy breath during teething



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you checked to see if her molars have separated completely? I had to have 2 of my toys in to the vet to have the puppy molars removed because they had only separated part way and were stuck, the adult tooth that was coming in under them had to have a good cleaning. She said that the puppy teeth were actually rotting because they had been that way for about a month or so, I had no idea, and felt so bad. 2 dentals and alot of money later lol, they had fresh breath again. They had fish like dead fish breath, it was horrible! Check the molars and if you can not find the source there, I would advise a trip to the doggy doc just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Does the puppy breath ever go away ?....... I am wondering if its because the gums do bleed, also as they have loose teeth food particles may get caught up. I honestly have no idea, but I am curious too.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay I think I have discovered the source of the problem. When I took her to the vet, he looked at her teeth and she has one that's very loose in the back. He could have taken it out but it's not quite ready yet. So it's bleeding off and on and she's getting food in it, yuck. It's going to come out very soon and I'm sure I'll never even see it but there you go, stinky breath=food stuck in teeth.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

One of the molars, that is what I thought, I am glad that you caught it in time so you can keep an eye on it. My pups both had to have them taken out. Maybe it was just my vet, but their adult teeth were already starting to get tarter build up, so I am glad she did. Food stuck in the teeth, its amazing how bad it can smell, huh? I am glad everything is ok!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Okay I think I have discovered the source of the problem. When I took her to the vet, he looked at her teeth and she has one that's very loose in the back. He could have taken it out but it's not quite ready yet. So it's bleeding off and on and she's getting food in it, yuck. It's going to come out very soon and I'm sure I'll never even see it but there you go, stinky breath=food stuck in teeth.


Thanks for the update! Let me know when you figure out all other other reasons they have bad breath lol!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes one of the molars but it's so loose you can see the gap in the gum and tooth. I wish he would have just taken it out but he wouldn't do it. You can just barely see the adult tooth poking through the gum on that one.

Olie, another reason they have bad breath is worms. Have you had that checked by chance? I saw worms in Mia's stool a few days ago which is why we went to the vet, among other things. So I started Googling everything and that's a sure sign of worms, bad breath. She ended up not having them in her stool though so that's good news. Vet said seeing them meant they were dead and passing. I give her heartworm meds and it's supposed to kill everything so that's probably what happened.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Yes one of the molars but it's so loose you can see the gap in the gum and tooth. I wish he would have just taken it out but he wouldn't do it. You can just barely see the adult tooth poking through the gum on that one.
> 
> Olie, another reason they have bad breath is worms. Have you had that checked by chance? I saw worms in Mia's stool a few days ago which is why we went to the vet, among other things. So I started Googling everything and that's a sure sign of worms, bad breath. She ended up not having them in her stool though so that's good news. Vet said seeing them meant they were dead and passing. I give her heartworm meds and it's supposed to kill everything so that's probably what happened.


No worms and we just had her to the Vet a few weeks ago....We are day 4 on the change over to no grain food so I hope this at least helps.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

For some it doesn't. Have you gotten any advice from her breeder? These stomach issues might be something in the lines where she might have dealt with it and knows what to tell you to do. I hope it does help. She might just have IBS and for humans there is a drug that they prescribe for it that helps. Often times they prescribe antianxiety meds and that helps the stomach with IBS. I don't know if they've gotten to the point where dogs have made the antianxiety meds list yet.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> For some it doesn't. Have you gotten any advice from her breeder? These stomach issues might be something in the lines where she might have dealt with it and knows what to tell you to do. I hope it does help. She might just have IBS and for humans there is a drug that they prescribe for it that helps. Often times they prescribe antianxiety meds and that helps the stomach with IBS. I don't know if they've gotten to the point where dogs have made the antianxiety meds list yet.


Yes I did talk to her and she even went and did some more looking and there was not much there accept some IBS, or IBD. My first guess is an anxiety issue, next IBS or IBD. We are giving her no grain biscuts as well, no table scraps or other treats we give the other dogs. I am trying to simplify as much as possible. There is no addisons or bloat in the line BUT with any stomach issues this can obviously cause problems so I am hoping to FIX this - and it could still be the change from no grain to grain and then her new home...she is a happy girl and more and more of her personality is coming out thats for sure!


----------

